# Partage fichier entre 2 mac



## Offoontter (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Tout d'abord, désolé si cette question a déjà été posée mais malgré mes recherches sur le forum je n'ai pas trouvé réponses à ma question ... Alors merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.

Je possède un MacBook Pro et ma grand mère un autre et je souhaite que l'on puisse avoir un dossier commun ou l'une comme l'autre on pourra se mettre des fichiers et inversement. 
Comme des photos, des documents ... On habite loin l'une de l'autre.

Quelqu'un peut me dire en détails comment créer un réseau entre ces 2 mac et ensuite comment créer ce dossier partagé ? 

En vous remerciant, bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Quad_merad (8 Janvier 2018)

Salut, je crois qu’il n’est pas possible nativement avec macOS de ceeer des dossiers partagés sur des réseaux séparés, il me semble que cette fonction est seulement disponible sur réseau local.
A confirmer

Cependant tu peux utiliser un service comme Google drive et partager des dossiers/fighiers ou d’autres services comme Dropbox


----------



## Offoontter (9 Janvier 2018)

Quad_merad a dit:


> Salut, je crois qu’il n’est pas possible nativement avec macOS de ceeer des dossiers partagés sur des réseaux séparés, il me semble que cette fonction est seulement disponible sur réseau local.
> A confirmer
> 
> Cependant tu peux utiliser un service comme Google drive et partager des dossiers/fighiers ou d’autres services comme Dropbox


Bonjour, Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
Dommage que cela s'avère impossible !!! 

Concernant les services comme Google Drive etc ... Est il possible que si je crée un drive avec mon adresse mail, ma grand mère puisse accéder à celui ci pour visualiser mon contenu ET poster elle du contenu  ; mais sans que je lui donne mon mot de passe ? 

Merci à toi bonne journée


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

opheliehch a dit:


> Bonjour, Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
> Dommage que cela s'avère impossible !!!
> 
> Concernant les services comme Google Drive etc ... Est il possible que si je crée un drive avec mon adresse mail, ma grand mère puisse accéder à celui ci pour visualiser mon contenu ET poster elle du contenu  ; mais sans que je lui donne mon mot de passe ?
> ...



Oui tout à fait il faut que tu aies ton propres compte Google et ta grand mère aussi, il suffira de créer des dossiers partagés avec des droits de lecture et écriture par vous deux 

Bonne journée aussi !


----------



## Offoontter (9 Janvier 2018)

Quad_merad a dit:


> Oui tout à fait il faut que tu aies ton propres compte Google et ta grand mère aussi, il suffira de créer des dossiers partagés avec des droits de lecture et écriture par vous deux
> 
> Bonne journée aussi !


Parfait alors ! Je vais faire cela, bonne journée et encore un grand merci


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2018)

Commence donc par tester *Dropbox* et ici tu as explication sous forme de *fichier .pdf*. Tu auras par défaut un espace gratuit de 2 Go, teste et vois si cela te convient. Il faut bien entendu installer Dropbox dans les deux ordinateurs, après ce n'est pas très compliqué à utiliser.


----------



## Wizepat (9 Janvier 2018)

Sous macOS avec l’application photo, on peut créer des albums partagés mais uniquement pour les photos et vidéos. Pour les autres fichiers Dropbox/Google Drive...
Personnellement, dans la famille, nous partageons beaucoup de photos via les albums partagés. On est tous chez Apple [emoji6] Simple et efficace et surtout on peut commenter...


----------



## JLB21 (10 Janvier 2018)

Pourtant utilisateur de GoogleDrive, je partage mes photos via Flickr.

J'y ai des albums pour chaque événement depuis 6 ou 7 années. Et les membres de ma famille ayant accès à mon compte peuvent les visionner à volonté sur ordi (Mac ou Windows), ou sur leur smartphone/tablette avec l'application gratuite Flickr.

Je peux aussi envoyer des liens vers tel ou tel album à des tiers qui n'ont aucun accès à mon compte.

Il y a une capacité gratuite de 1 To. J'uploade mes photos de 50 à 70 % de leurs dimensions originelles.


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2018)

Ne pas oublier que opheliehch souhaite faire un partage dans les deux sens.


----------



## Offoontter (1 Février 2018)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Du coup j'ai fais un google drive pour que l'on s'échange nos fichiers .. 
Ça serait cool qu'entre Apple on puisse faire un dossier partagé en lecture et écriture mais a distance très lointaine  

Bonne soirée !


----------

